# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Mame iz Pozege_slavonija

## Nivana

da li ima neka tema di se vidi tko je od kud? ili mozda ima tako po gradovima-nepronalazim...
mozda bas ima mame iz Požege,.ili se moze otvoriti nova tema pa da vidimo, mozda nas i ima?

----------

